# Ga Fishing License at Wal Mart - Good Grief!



## BCAPES (May 26, 2009)

Just need to vent a little - 

I went to Wal Mart a few minutes ago in Dacula to get my fishing license renewed and to pick up a few things.  Might as well get my license renewed while I am there.  Piece of cake right!  WRONG 

I wait in the sporting goods section for an attendant for quite a while.  A guy finally shows up and tells me that if I want a fishing license, I must go to the ELECTRONICS department

I proceed to the electronics department and the worker there shows me the computer that I need to use to get my license.  It is pretty self-explanatory but the mouse moves the cursor everywhere except where you need it!  I glance around to see if I may be on candid camera or one of those goofy shows or something.  April is over too right, so no April fools.

By the way, did I mention that my wife said that if we go, we have to be home within 45 minutes so the baby can get to sleep at a decent hour?  10 minutes there, 20 minutes in the store, 10 minutes back home.  No prob!  I have learned not to put fishing stuff ahead of her so now I am really tense.  If mama ain't happy ain't nobody... well you know the rest.

So I struggle to get the cursor over every blank field and finally get all of my info plugged in.  Then it says, "you must complete the survey before...."  What survey??  The one question survey, "have you fished in saltwater in the past 12 months?"  I plug in, No.  

Then I have to plug in my cc# etc... which took a while since the cursor easily goes everywhere but where I need it.  Not bad for $9.00 right?  Guess again.  After clicking "proceed to purchase the license", my total is $11.75

They charged $2.75 for "internet convenience fee"
How "Convenient"!!

So after a total of one hour, a few gray hairs, and some gas, I get my license printed only to find that I accidentally chose female as my gender.    Probably should not have shared that with you all but what the heck!  

Nice thing is that my wife was completely understanding and was not upset at all and i am good to go for another year!


----------



## boohoo222 (May 26, 2009)

Nice thing is that my wife was completely understanding and was not upset at all.......that your a female????????


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2009)

Great  story... If you think the ribbing is gonna be tough on here...just wait til the game warden
looks at your license.


----------



## vin-man (May 26, 2009)

Just get you one of those fancy pink fishin poles, and the Game Warden will probably let you slide.


----------



## pop pop jones (May 26, 2009)

What you gonna tell the warren anyway? You gonna tell him about the operation?


----------



## Jeff C. (May 26, 2009)

Don't forget the limp wrist action...


----------



## Randall (May 26, 2009)

*my two cents*

This whole thing is a pain in the rear compared to the old system for me. For example I had two ladies who had never been fishing get on a plane in Chicago to come fish with me this past weekend. They landed in the evening and wanted to fish the next day. In the past all I had to tell someone was find the closest Walmart and get you a fishing license. Now I have to go online find the closest place that sells a license to where they are staying since they don't really know their way around Atlanta most of the time. Call the place whatever it may be to see when it is open. If it is not open find a place that is open. Then I have to explian why our State has such a screwed up system for getting a fishing license. Then after they go get the license they ask why our licence is so cheap compared to other states but they are charged a convience fee when nothing about it is convient. They always laugh about that part but it's not really funny. Then most of the time they want to know why the voters of GA allowed the system to get a license to be shipped out of state and screwed up so bad and if the guy who made the decision has lost his job yet or not. Not to mention questions about why is is printed on a cheap piece of computer paper that will get wet when it rains, water gets splashed on it etc. I live in Douglas County and there is only one place to get a license in the whole county. Lucky for me it was just down the road. I know most people have home computers, phones that go online etc. But everyone don't have one and not everyone has a printer. Sometimes people come here to visit and may decide they would like to go fish for a few hours. The hassle to get a license just isn't worth it some of the time. But we have a Go fish ga program but make it tough for them to fish. Oh, back to the ladies that wanted to fish we couldn't get started till noon because of the hassle to get a license. But we did catch some nice fish after we got started.


----------



## BCAPES (May 26, 2009)

*This is his wife speaking...*

Evidently, my husband left himself logged on...so I think I will take advantage of the moment.  He is right; I was not upset that he took so much time to print out his fishing license.  But the time it took to print this article...hmmm...while I finished cleaning the house and putting the baby to bed...hmmmm....any thoughts?

Just kidding


----------



## boohoo222 (May 26, 2009)

i think he needs to do the housework for makeing you wait


----------



## Brine (May 26, 2009)

*Wallyworld*

First, we don't allow Walmart in Dacula (yet ) ......so Lawrenceville or Winder will have to absorb the lack of service. 

Second, I agree that this process is STUPID. As Herman Cain said on his show tonight ......"Don't fix the roof by blowing up the house".

Can you even pay cash for a license any more?


----------



## Randall (May 26, 2009)

*Herman Cain*



Brine said:


> First, we don't allow Walmart in Dacula (yet ) ......so Lawrenceville or Winder will have to absorb the lack of service.
> 
> Second, I agree that this process is STUPID. As Herman Cain said on his show tonight ......"Don't fix the roof by blowing up the house".
> 
> Can you even pay cash for a license any more?



I like Herman. The man makes sense.


----------



## Brine (May 26, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> Evidently, my husband left himself logged on...so I think I will take advantage of the moment.  He is right; I was not upset that he took so much time to print out his fishing license.  But the time it took to print this article...hmmm...while I finished cleaning the house and putting the baby to bed...hmmmm....any thoughts?
> 
> Just kidding



and if you're on the computer right now, you could not have finished the laundry...

JUST KIDDING!!!!

I second boohoo's comment.


----------



## BCAPES (May 26, 2009)

*Gee thanks boohoo222!  and Randall -*

I will say that is quite a feat!  I would be proud if 2 women who had never fished before tracked me down from out of state to go bass fishing with me!  

But then again, I may already be in the doghouse!


----------



## Randall (May 26, 2009)

*Lol.*

Don't feel bad BC. My wife just read what your wife wrote and that got me in trouble too since my wife just did the same thing.


----------



## boohoo222 (May 26, 2009)

Randall said:


> Don't feel bad BC. My wife just read what your wife wrote and that got me in trouble too since my wife just did the same thing.


i made sure my wife was asleep before i posted


----------



## BCAPES (May 26, 2009)

*You're a smart man boohoo and Randall..*

tell the Mrs. Kirkpatrick to take it easy on you, especially since you have women from out of state after you!!


----------



## fishybzness (May 27, 2009)

*Randall (and others) this may help*

Nothing easy about it but I learned my lesson...

Headed to the River and realized my license had expired. Stopped in WalMart. "We cannot sell them right now" - picked up a regulation book...

Called the 800 number from the road. Buddy and I got both of our license and the id # to use until the real one arrived in less than 15 minutes total! Really, not that bad in my opinion. 

Just laminate the paper one using packing tape and your set.


----------



## Eugene Stinson (May 27, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> Evidently, my husband left himself logged on...so I think I will take advantage of the moment.  He is right; I was not upset that he took so much time to print out his fishing license.  But the time it took to print this article...hmmm...while I finished cleaning the house and putting the baby to bed...hmmmm....any thoughts?
> 
> Just kidding


WELL    It was dang nice of him to stay out of your way so it could be done right, I'd say


----------



## allenweeks (May 27, 2009)

i renewed mine from home online and it was 11.75. i didnt have all those problems.. lol


----------



## boohoo222 (May 27, 2009)

what do you do if you dont use credit cards?????


----------



## W4DSB (May 27, 2009)

boohoo222 said:


> what do you do if you dont use credit cards?????



Walmart had my daughter get one of those prepaid mastercards to use online to buy the license


----------



## steeleagle (May 27, 2009)

Randall said:


> This whole thing is a pain in the rear compared to the old system for me. For example I had two ladies who had never been fishing get on a plane in Chicago to come fish with me this past weekend. They landed in the evening and wanted to fish the next day. In the past all I had to tell someone was find the closest Walmart and get you a fishing license. Now I have to go online find the closest place that sells a license to where they are staying since they don't really know their way around Atlanta most of the time. Call the place whatever it may be to see when it is open. If it is not open find a place that is open. Then I have to explian why our State has such a screwed up system for getting a fishing license. Then after they go get the license they ask why our licence is so cheap compared to other states but they are charged a convience fee when nothing about it is convient. They always laugh about that part but it's not really funny. Then most of the time they want to know why the voters of GA allowed the system to get a license to be shipped out of state and screwed up so bad and if the guy who made the decision has lost his job yet or not. Not to mention questions about why is is printed on a cheap piece of computer paper that will get wet when it rains, water gets splashed on it etc. I live in Douglas County and there is only one place to get a license in the whole county. Lucky for me it was just down the road. I know most people have home computers, phones that go online etc. But everyone don't have one and not everyone has a printer. Sometimes people come here to visit and may decide they would like to go fish for a few hours. The hassle to get a license just isn't worth it some of the time. But we have a Go fish ga program but make it tough for them to fish. Oh, back to the ladies that wanted to fish we couldn't get started till noon because of the hassle to get a license. But we did catch some nice fish after we got started.



Why didn't you purchase the license online? I am 100000000% behind the new program.  $2.75 is a cheap price to pay to be able to get my license in the comfort of my own home at anytime I want.  For those that don't use credit cards, have you called the 800#?


----------



## urdaddyjeep (May 27, 2009)

i liked the comment about cant fix the roof by blowing up the house... whats next??? getting your drivers lics online too... how about just fish online... what a crock...


----------



## steeleagle (May 27, 2009)

urdaddyjeep said:


> i liked the comment about cant fix the roof by blowing up the house... whats next??? getting your drivers lics online too... how about just fish online... what a crock...



You can get your driver's license online right now.  I have done it, and it is a wonderful experience.


----------



## Money man (May 27, 2009)

Sounds like we have the classic argument that takes place whenever new technology is utilized to meet the existing needs of the market. 

I imagine people had the same conversations when gas stations went from full service to self serve and the prices went up, not down.

I guess my question is.....why did you go to Walmart and then get on your computer to complain about the process, make your wife mad and get frustrated: when you could have gotten on your computer at home first, got your license, put the baby to bed, do the laundry, give your wife a back rub.......and enjoy the evening! 

"put the baby to bed, do the laundry, give your wife a back rub"  That one was for you Mrs Bcapes!

All kidding aside, it is best to do this at home and save the file to your computer so you can reprint the license anytime you need it down the road....like when it gets wet from launching your boat if you go fishing with Boohoo and he cuts your rope out of spite.


----------



## Branchminnow (May 27, 2009)

The 2.75 did not go to Wal Mart....it went to bank.....OUT OF STATE.

It is another tax on us.......I dont like taxes.


----------



## whchunter (May 27, 2009)

*Sonny*



Branchminnow said:


> The 2.75 did not go to Wal Mart....it went to bank.....OUT OF STATE.
> 
> It is another tax on us.......I dont like taxes.



I'll be willing to bet that somewhere Sonny is getting a take of the money.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2009)

All I can say is....Thanks for reminding me to look at the exp. date on my license.

Not to mention.... WE pay more for less ie., budget cuts to the DNR
therefore lower quality fisheries and hunting mgmt, land losses,etc.

I say... keep bailing out the banks, auto industry and all the rest and
eventually entire State budgets.If this keeps up we won't need a license, we'll be fishing and hunting to put food on the table.

 OOPS, did I get sidetracked? There is another forum for this right?


----------



## boohoo222 (May 27, 2009)

Money man said:


> Sounds like we have the classic argument that takes place whenever new technology is utilized to meet the existing needs of the market.
> 
> I imagine people had the same conversations when gas stations went from full service to self serve and the prices went up, not down.
> 
> ...


----------



## riprap (May 27, 2009)

The fishing license thing is rediculous. If I was a store owner I would not sell them. Holds up the line and you don't make any money off of them. I went to a store up by lake Allatoona and bought mine because I just remembered to check mine on the way there and they ran out. I was embarrased to have to hold up the line for 10 minutes just because I needed fishing license. Last year I showed them my drivers license and in 2 minutes I had a nice waterproof license. I guess all those little printers that all the mom and pop stores will go to waste. Nice.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2009)

Hey boohoo...sounds like Money man is fully prepared for a trip with you and Sultan


----------



## boohoo222 (May 27, 2009)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey boohoo...sounds like Money man is fully prepared for a trip with you and Sultan


maybe it time to see him swim


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> Just need to vent a little -
> 
> I went to Wal Mart a few minutes ago in Dacula to get my fishing license renewed and to pick up a few things.  Might as well get my license renewed while I am there.  Piece of cake right!  WRONG
> 
> ...



Great story! You're a good writer.


----------



## Money man (May 27, 2009)

boohoo222 said:


> maybe it time to see him swim



Me? Swim? 

First off, I always check my ropes! Second, I avoid boat ramps 50 feet from a dam. Third, I don't fish with guys who would cut my rope and then make me go jump in the lake to save my boat. Fourth.......I would love to go fishing with you and Sultan. You guys have the kind of sense of humor that I appreciate and seem like good guys.

Just let me know when.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 27, 2009)

I can swim too....and still have the waterproof license.

Do I need to bring the fried chicken...Oh yeah....and some bananas
& strawberries


----------



## tgroves (May 27, 2009)

My daughter and I both needed new fishing license, ours were going to expire in less than a week and I knew that I might not get a chance to renew them so was going to it early.  Guess what, if yours have not expired it won't let you.  My husband was renewing his and was going to go ahead and get his WMA stamp on the same schedule so he could do everything at once and not have to keep up with different dates. Nope can't do that either have to wait until they expire.
Teresa Groves


----------



## boohoo222 (May 27, 2009)

Money man said:


> Me? Swim?
> 
> First off, I always check my ropes! Second, I avoid boat ramps 50 feet from a dam. Third, I don't fish with guys who would cut my rope and then make me go jump in the lake to save my boat. Fourth.......I would love to go fishing with you and Sultan. You guys have the kind of sense of humor that I appreciate and seem like good guys.
> 
> Just let me know when.


sos wont let anyone on his boat unless you bring him a box of little debbie zebra cakes and a gatoraid bottle (empty is fine)


----------



## Money man (May 27, 2009)

boohoo222 said:


> sos wont let anyone on his boat unless you bring him a box of little debbie zebra cakes and a gatoraid bottle (empty is fine)



I don't mind giving him an empty Gatorade bottle as long as he doesn't expect me to take a full one back home with me.


----------



## BCAPES (May 27, 2009)

Thanks for the comments!   I will try the online version next time from home!  Have a good one!


----------



## Money man (May 27, 2009)

BCAPES said:


> Thanks for the comments!   I will try the online version next time from home!  Have a good one!



It went unsaid earlier but we agree 100% on one thing. If we can avoid Walmart lines....it is a good day!

PS: You gotta remember to log out, your wife got online and gave us all your secret fishing spots!


----------

